# Android app even being updated anymore?



## mastermind85 (Jan 20, 2016)

It's been quite a while since the android app has been updated and it still needs a lot of work regarding bugs, etc. Is it still currently being developed?


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

Good question. Works pretty well for me on Android 6.0.1, what issues have you run into? I just checked and the last update was way back in April 2106. Maybe try emailing the developer via the listed email, [email protected]. It's odd their email isn't a TiVo domain.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

mastermind85 said:


> It's been quite a while since the android app has been updated and it still needs a lot of work regarding bugs, etc. Is it still currently being developed?


What version of Android are you using. Both my phone and tablet are marshmallow 6.0.1 and work rather well provided I'm not in a signal dessert. My issues when I have them tend to be more about cell signal quality than app operation.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Error recovery is better than it once was, but still spotty. What we really need in the android app though is support for commercial skip!


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

tomhorsley said:


> What we really need in the android app though is support for commercial skip!


I agree, the Skip icon shows up when browsing my Roamio OTA. It would be nice if somehow it was of use while streaming to my tablet or phone.

I'd still like Chromecast directly supported for those times I'm away from home.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

I do have some bugs with the Android app. I have a Moto X with 6.0. The app crashes when certain recordings are selected. The crash is easily duplicated. The other issue is, for me, OOH streaming just does not work well. It will run for 1 to 5 minutes and then stop. It will most times never recover once the streaming stops.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

The Android app crashes every time I select recording in My Shows if the recording was transferred from a Tivo HD to a Roamio. Recordings that were created on the Roamio don't have this problem. The iOS app also doesn't have this problem.

I have a Nexus 7 2013 with Android M, and most of the time when I first power on the tablet I'll get a message saying the Tivo app has stopped. This doesn't seem to hurt anything, it's just an annoyance, since the app still works fine when I start it.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

spocko said:


> The Android app crashes every time I select recording in My Shows if the recording was transferred from a Tivo HD to a Roamio. Recordings that were created on the Roamio don't have this problem. The iOS app also doesn't have this problem.
> 
> I have a Nexus 7 2013 with Android M, and most of the time when I first power on the tablet I'll get a message saying the Tivo app has stopped. This doesn't seem to hurt anything, it's just an annoyance, since the app still works fine when I start it.


Yes, that is the problem I have. The transferred shows crash the app when selected. If they fixed this problem I would be happy. The problems I have with the OOH streaming, well, I could live with it since I can download programs to the phone.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I wish I could d/l stuff to my Nexus 6 but even that bombs out on a regular basis. In my house, on good wifi.

The app is crap.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

LI-SVT said:


> transferred shows crash the app


Same problem here. I use pyTivo to transfer shows from my PC, and simply highlighting them without actually tapping "watch" crashes the Android TiVo app. Maybe if we hound TiVo and the app developer about this, the squeaky wheel will get greased.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

slowbiscuit said:


> I wish I could d/l stuff to my Nexus 6 but even that bombs out on a regular basis. In my house, on good wifi.
> 
> The app is crap.


Are you using v2 or v3 of the app? I use v3 with my Roamio and my Nexus 6p, and it works fine.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Latest 3.2


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

slowbiscuit said:


> Latest 3.2


Get WiFi Analyzer from the PlayStore and install it on your phone. It will graphically show you the strength of all wifi signals in your house. It is a good tool for checking for interfering wifi signals from your neighbors, or a weak wifi signal from your router.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

It has absolutely nothing to do with my wifi.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Hadn't used the app in a while, but it updated to a new version (0.1-849412) when I tried it yesterday. Seems more solid, but PQ is still much worse than Sling using the same bandwidth.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Just started playing an H.264 recording I had transferred to my Roamio using pyTivo. Played fine. Recording was created by editing one that was originally recorded on my Roamio Pro in MPEG2. Decryption, editing & transcoding were done with VRD TVSuite version 5.3.4.748. Playback was on a Samsung Galaxy S4 running Android 4.2.2. TiVo app version 3.2.0-89622. Both Roamio and Roamio Pro are running 20.7.1.RC2.

OTOH, selecting a recording that I,uh, acquired by other means and has some timecode problems caused the app to crash


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't see any point in involving the TiVo in recordings I download on my computer or rip from my Blu-Rays. I put them on my local web server and watch them on my android device via HTTP using MX Player. On the exact same wifi connection from the exact same points in the house, the TiVo app will hack and cough and get spinning circles and pauses, but MX Player will be rock solid.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> Just started playing an H.264 recording I had transferred to my Roamio using pyTivo. Played fine. Recording was created by editing one that was originally recorded on my Roamio Pro in MPEG2. Decryption, editing & transcoding were done with VRD TVSuite version 5.3.4.748. Playback was on a Samsung Galaxy S4 running Android 4.2.2. TiVo app version 3.2.0-89622. Both Roamio and Roamio Pro are running 20.7.1.RC2.
> 
> OTOH, selecting a recording that I,uh, acquired by other means and has some timecode problems caused the app to crash


Interesting, I can't do this. Anything I transfer to my Premeir or Roamio will not stream to my Android devices. I have tried transfering shows from Premier to Roamio, Roamio to Premier, Series2 to Roamio, PyTiVo to Roamio, etc.

Did this work for you when your TiVo was at the previous software version?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

LI-SVT said:


> Interesting, I can't do this. Anything I transfer to my Premeir or Roamio will not stream to my Android devices. I have tried transfering shows from Premier to Roamio, Roamio to Premier, Series2 to Roamio, PyTiVo to Roamio, etc.
> 
> Did this work for you when your TiVo was at the previous software version?


Dunno, I didn't try it. I rarely stream anything using the app and when I do, it's invariably some talking head news show or Jeopardy. I have no desire to watch movies or other TV shows on a 5 or even 12 inch screen.


----------



## tedede (Nov 13, 2003)

TiVo just released an update from 3.2.0 to 3.2.2 and broke offline viewing. While I sometimes see "Shows on Tablet", when I press it, it returns me to the login prompt.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Good to see they are still supporting it, but unfortunately the update didn't fix the crashes that I have seen:
- Crash during bootup on some devices (happens all the time on my Nexus 7 with Android 6)
- Crash when selecting a show that was transferred from a Tivo HD


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

Well as an update to my complaint about the app crashing with transferred show, this no longer happens. We moved to a new house and got a new TV provider. The transferred recordings that used to make the app crash no longer do this. I can't explain why, but I am happy it works better.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Updated July 6, 2017 supposedly minor bug fixes. Caused all previously downloaded content lost (previously downloaded protected content that erased from TiVo when downloaded now gone). Couldn't download anything until actually uninstalling and reinstalling. Unclear what bugs it fixed, the update process sure wasn't bug free.


Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------

